# Law Enforcement - Off-duty carrying



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm studying Criminal Justice next year, not sure exactly what I'll do with it but definately something with Law Enforcement. I know it's jumping ahead a bit, but I've always been curious as to the procedure that Law Enforcement officials, particularly police officers, follow when they are off-duty. For example, do you/are you allowed to carry your department issued handgun, do you need a CCW permit for the state you serve in as well as other states or does your badge cover you everywhere, etc.

Thanks a lot,
Marcus


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I'm not a cop, but I sell guns to cops. What I have picked up from them in conversation is that they need to keep their badge with them at all times but do not need a CCW if they have the badge (they do need pistol purchase permits here, though). They need to get and qualify with a concealed handgun, and they are given a list of preapproved handguns to choose from. That's all I've got, and I'm not sure if it is the same everywhere or not.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not a police officer either, but my dad and uncle are, and I worked as a correction officer for a bit. They need to carry their comission card, that is always needed for offduty carry, badge was optional. At their department you can carry your duty weapon off duty if you want, or any smaller personal weapon. If you want to carry a small backup weapon ON duty you need to qualify with it. Your duty weapon is yours take home and carry as you wish. That was in Washington at least.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

H.R.218: The Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004 
(Enrolled as Agreed to or Passed by Both House and Senate)



> One Hundred Eighth Congress of the United States of America
> 
> AT THE SECOND SESSION
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

When I was still on the job it depended on the department I worked for, on weather or not you carried the issued weapon, a couple of them wouldn't let you for some arcane reason, the others would and one made it mandatory. All required you to carry your credentials with .

Although not needed for most sworn Leo's a wise Ole Sgt once told me as soon as possible to apply for and carry a CCW lic. It can help cover your ass, So i did and taught that for a number of years to the younger troops.

Now with HR-218 on the books not sure it would be needed, but not all states are playing the same game when it comes to the 218 law.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

My uncle is in Law Enforcement, he does not wear a Police uniform and only he knows when he's on or off duty, he's always carrying concealed anyways and he has a wallet that has his badge and photo ID issued by his department.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I was a LEO in the State of Ohio (late 70's to mid 80's), At that time we were mandated to carry off-duty all the time.

We were able to carry our duty weapons, but no one wanted to carry a 4 inch barrel off-duty.

Most of us carried either a compact revolver or semi-automatic.

I carried either my S&W Model 66 2 1/2 inch Roundbutt, .357, in stainless steel, or my Model 1911 Colt Combat Commander .45 acp.

I was able to carry anywhere in the State of Ohio. Some states would recognize out of state LEO's and some did not.

As far as I was concerned, when I encountered a LEO from another state, and he had the proper identification to proove it, I had no problem with it.

Matter of fact I endorsed it because I knew that if I were having a confrontation with a slimeball and an off-duty LEO from another state was driving by, that I would have instant back-up, because NO LEO with any professional worth would ever drive past a brother LEO in trouble and not stop to give aid. :smt023


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I am a former full-time LEO and now a part-time LEO. I am still sworn, so I am covered by HR218. Montana law exempts LEO's. 

It depends on the department policy and it doesn't matter what the law says. The Chief or Sheriff make the rules. I have been around several and worked for three. My first department required that you be qualified with the off-duty gun. My second department didn't have a policy and my third department required us to get a CCW permit to carry anything other than our duty pistol.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I had a feeling it varied by state. I personally think it's ridiculous that off-duty offiers aren't allowed to carry in all places, doesn't make much sense. Regarding the carrying of issued sidearms while off duty I'm surprised that's allowed, I was expecting something along the lines of "can't carry government property while off the clock". 

Directing this question in particular to tampa and sneak, are you just given a sidearm with no say or is it something like you/e given an allowance to purchase a sidearm of your choosing? Wouldnt it be more sensible to let the officer carry what he's going to be most proficient with.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

You learn something new everyday. I was under the impression that all LEO's could carry concealed in all 50 states as well as on airplanes that are national but not international flights. Got a quick story my uncle is retired San Bernadino CO SO deputy in Cali, he was in texas and has a CCW in TX, he was pulled over in Nevada I think it was and he told the officer he was carrying and that he had a TX CCW the officer then replied "not in this state you don't",(apparently NV is only good in NV, or its not good in TX or vice versa) and ordered him out of the vehicle, then he showed him his S.O. credentials and the officers says something to the effect of "oh why didn't you say so, welcome to town" I think my uncle wanted to do that just to see what that officer would do. The officer let him go with a warning.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Marcus, It just depends on the department.

My first only had calibre requirements, 38 Spec-thru-45 Colt. You bought your own firearm. We later were issued the Sig-Sauer 228. That pistol was nice because you could carry it on and off duty.

My second department issued the Beretta 96 and later switched to the Glock 21 as the on duty gun. I carried my Officer's ACP off duty.

My third department required a 40 S&W double action pistol. They gave a $500.00 stipend to cover the gun and uniform. They required us to get a CCW permit and I carried my Officer's ACP off duty.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you sneak, exactly the info I was looking for. .38 revolver, when were you using that, isn't that a bit outdated.

I guess I've got a lot to learn, haha.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Each department has its own policy with regards to off duty carry. Most police officers I worked with did not carry off duty, and I didn't either until I ran into a very unhappy person at the store that I once had arrested. After that I carried as much as I could. 

Now I am retired and carry most places when out in public. I carry a .38 Special S&W J frame most of the time.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I was a cop in Miami for almost 20 years, and had the option to carry off duty or not. We were required to carry our ID w/ badge. As far as off duty guns, it was whatever you want. If you did carry a back up on duty you had to qualify with it. Since the HR 218 you could still run into problems if you get stopped by some guy wants to play hardball. I am waiting to see a retired LEO get arrested for CCW in some state and see what kind of stir it causes. I just hope it is not me.


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello:

I am a sworn peace officer for a state agency in California. My department does not authorize us carrying a back-up piece or anything else not issued by the agency itself while on duty. Off-duty, I can purchase and carry a handgun for personal use but I must have my wallet badge with the photo ID at all times. My fellow officers are required to qualify with our issued firearm--the Glock 23--- and safety equipment once every quarter.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

My department requires that off duty carry be concealed. We are allowed to carry our issue weapon or a personal weapon when off duty. My state does not require a CCW permit for off duty carry.


----------

